
Final Call for Papers - CCC Hacker Festival in August - enki
http://events.ccc.de/camp/2007/Final_Call
======
enki
The Chaos Communication Camp is an international, five-day open-air event for
hackers, builders, and makers organized by the Chaos Computer Club (CCC). The
camp provides a relaxed atmosphere for free exchange of technical, social and
political ideas. Discuss, sunbathe, and enjoy camping with some of the most
interesting people you might ever meet. And all that with internet, power, an
abundance of weird self-made gadgets, and people willing to explain them to
you, right next to your tent.

...

Two huge main hangars (room for 400 people each) will feature conference
tracks with lectures and presentations, while workshops will take place in a
central workshop area and in the various villages. To get a first glimpse of
what to expect have a look at our self-organizing participants at the Camp
Wiki: <http://events.ccc.de/camp/2007/Villages.>

...

Final Call for Paper Deadline: June 5th 2007, 23:59 CET

